# Introducing timer.cubing.net



## Lucas Garron (Oct 29, 2015)

For my 10th cubing anniversary, I decided to write a timer: 

timer.cubing.net



​
It's very simple, and it's likely to stay that way. I want to add a way to view averages/session history, but not much else.

It works on all monitor sizes as well as Android or iPhone.
You can use it like an app on your phone by using your browser's "Add to Homescreen" functionality.

Oh, and it will work when you're offline.

Give it a try!


----------



## Myachii (Oct 29, 2015)

Apart from the white text, it's looking great 

I like the ability to click the scramble and have it open an alg.cubing tab too


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 29, 2015)

Myachii said:


> https://gyazo.com/f515b3fca7f4d1982145b39dda02644d.png



A few people seem to be having this problem.
1) What OS are you using?
2) If you use the keyboard to navigate down the list, is the selected event at least visible?


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 29, 2015)

I also habe this problem.
Windows 10, Firefox 41 and Chrome


----------



## adimare (Oct 29, 2015)

This is what I see on Ubuntu 14.04 using Chrome. Shouldn't be a big issue since not a lot of people use this setup, works on Firefox.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 29, 2015)

YTCuber said:


> I also habe this problem.
> Windows 10, Firefox 41 and Chrome



QUIT HABING PROBLEMS!!!

You should make it so you can enter times with typing


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You should make it so you can enter times with typing



I'm trying to keep it simple.
I could add support, but at this point, is there a good use for entering times by keyboard if there isn't a session display?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> I'm trying to keep it simple.
> I could add support, but at this point, is there a good use for entering times by keyboard if there isn't a session display?



yeah, I get your point, but personally I don't like using keyboard timers because they aren't official and it would make me not want to count my times.


----------



## youSurname (Oct 29, 2015)

Looking good. Can you add wide turns for BLD? Also, why is there only 1 scramble for MBLD?


----------



## youSurname (Oct 30, 2015)

WOOOOAAAHHHH just got 9.66 (my first sub-10) with a LL skip on this! Is there a way to get the previous scramble?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 30, 2015)

youSurname said:


> WOOOOAAAHHHH just got 9.66 (my first sub-10) with a LL skip on this! Is there a way to get the previous scramble?



Yes, there is. Open the Javascript console and type "localStorage". You should be able to find all your times and scrambles from there (note: this part is still in the early stages).


----------



## youSurname (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## molarmanful (Oct 30, 2015)

Such minimalist. Glad to see that more people are making better-looking timers!


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> For my *10th cubing anniversary*, I decided to write a timer:
> 
> timer.cubing.net
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5593&d=1446142220​



woop , congrats! Such dedication


----------



## EMI (Oct 30, 2015)

Cool! Very nice and simple design. Not going to use it on my PC (I prefer much funtionality over simplicity), but maybe on the phone.
Is the megaminx going to stay like that? "(...) <br> (...)" It's not very elegant but it might just be to not waste a lot of space with new lines.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 30, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Looking good. Can you add wide turns for BLD?


Done!



youSurname said:


> Also, why is there only 1 scramble for MBLD?


I haven't implemented anything better yet. But I didn't want to hide the event, so it's still hanging out.

(You could leave a bunch of bogus times to get several scrambles, then use the timer forrealz on the final scramble...)




EMI said:


> Is the megaminx going to stay like that? "(...) <br> (...)" It's not very elegant but it might just be to not waste a lot of space with new lines.



Since you mentioned it, I've gone ahead and hacked a fix. It will wrap onto too many lines if you make the window too narrow, but it should look alright in general.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 30, 2015)

Congrats on cubing for so long! I hope I'll still be a cuber after 10 years. The timer looks pretty epic.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I imagine this:
"Hey, I've been cubing for 10 years! Better make a timer, just for fun bc it's so ezpz"
*Coding*
*5 minutes later*
"Now to add the magic scrambling function I made"
scr = useTheMagicalPowersOfTheCheezitToCreateAScramble(event);
"Done!"

Edit: I have seriously no idea why it is seperating the e and the vent, it isn't like that in the editor thing


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I imagine this:



Pretty much, except:


I've been meaning to make this for a while. Making a timer is easy, but making a *good* timer is not.
Took me more like 5 days rather than 5 minutes. ;-)
We have JSSS instead of Cheezit. You have to call *scramblers[event].getRandomScramble()* instead of *useTheMagicalPowersOfTheCheezitToCreateAScramble(event)*, but that already existed, so that was actually the 5-minute part.

But yeah, pretty much. It's a lot more fun now that I know how to write good Javascript.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 4, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Apart from the white text, it's looking great



I recently made a change so that the background of the dropdown is colored on all platforms (the text is still white). Could you let me know if it looks good in your browser now?


----------



## Myachii (Nov 4, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> I recently made a change so that the background of the dropdown is colored on all platforms (the text is still white). Could you let me know if it looks good in your browser now?



Yeah it looks fine now  Thanks for the update


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm experimenting with showing statistics on the side: http://timer.cubing.net/test8/
The URL currently uses fake data, but it should be easy to wire up. I still want to keep it simple, but if you have requests or thoughts on the matter, feel free to let me know. 

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5676&d=1448330375


----------



## biscuit (Nov 24, 2015)

That looks really good. I doubt I'd use it over CStimer because I don't use mobile, and cstimer just has more functionality, but it looks great.


----------



## youSurname (Nov 24, 2015)

Can you get this working with a pro timer? I know there is a js library around, but I'm not sure how compatible it is.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2016)

After talking to people at Euros on Friday (Mollerz, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks, etc.), I implemented the most-requested feature: session statistics.

By default, timer.cubing.net will now show an average of 5 (once you have 5 solves) at the bottom of the page. You can tap/click on the statistic to change it to something else:



Since I'm not ready to support the full-blown session support from post #22, these session statistics are still temporary – they'll reset every time you restart the app or freshly load the page (the exact behaviour depends a bit on your OS/browser) after more than two minutes.

Sessions are also very simple right now: you can't even mark a solve as +2 or DNF yet. There is also no button to restart a session (but you can switch to another event and back for the same effect). But hopefully it's useful for a lot of people already.

Other changes I also made this weekend:

You can now tap anywhere (not just the display part) on the page to *stop* the timer when it is running.
Clicking/tapping on the scramble no longer takes you to alg.cubing.net – this is not particularly convenient on mobile phones, and most people were just tapping scrambles by accident.
Clock scrambles now use concise notation.
Various small layout fixes to keep the app as pretty as possible.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 29, 2022)

In anticipation of Negative Time Solving 2022, I've made some major updates to timer.cubing.net:

Scramble previews for all events.
Support for all WCA puzzles
Support for four unofficial puzzles: FTO, Master Tetraminx, Kilominx, Redi Cube
Modern offline support (this was kind of supported before, but it's more robust now).
Some of this was supported before (e.g. FTO has been supported for a while), but I never "officially" announced it. So here we are!


----------

